# Score This Buck



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Just curious to see what everyone thinks this buck scores. With bow season fast approaching I pretty curious. He looks like a great bow buck, but he also looks to only be about 3 years old.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

He looks like he'd gross around 140, and net 125.

Nice buck, I'd definitely shoot him.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

130


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd say a little over 140 w/ him being a 5x5, great tine length (excluding his right g4), and some pretty respectable mass there. Good deer w/ good genetics. :thumb:


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

Hell of a nice deer. Brows are short and hes not that wide. Id say he nets low 130's. Shoot him and measure!!


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

Should go in the mid to upper 130's gross after the velvet sheds


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That deer will score close to 140, depending on his width.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would like to see the mass measurements on that left side!  Looks like some serious mass. Almost like a damn moose on that side!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

He'll score as a nine.

Awesome mass!

Should gross mid/upper 130s, net low 130s.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

I thought deer that have a tall and narrow rack generally score higher than one with a short and wide rack? Either way i love racks! :beer:


----------



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful deer...score in 130's Looks to still have a year or 2 growing to do. Could be a giant next year

Thanks for the PIX


----------



## whitetail_freak (Feb 23, 2009)

it'll score 139 1/2 haha


----------



## Dawgs13 (Aug 29, 2009)

Is this a ND Deer? Just curious. I love tall heavy racks, his brows are a little short not much spread or MB length but those G2's look like they may be 14". I would most likely shoot him because of his charachteristics. I think he may go high 130's.


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Here are some more pictures of the same buck I asked you to score before. From what I can tell, this buck has a little more mass than I thought before. There are also some pics with 2 smaller 8 & 9 pointers that have shed their velvet, but the 10 has not.


































An older close up









With one of the smaller bucks









The smaller 8 and 9 pointers









All three bucks, but the larger is in the very back.


----------

